# £650 for a service???????



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Just been to BM to book a 60k service for my 08 530d... 650 quid ffs! Down from £740 because it's over 4 years old! They cannot be serious? But it looks like I'll have to swallow it or loose the approved used warranty...


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

What's included? Is it a timing belt change too?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Have you got the breakdown?

The warranty is still valid if you use a VAT registered garage and use genuine OEM parts :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Phone round a few dealers get the best price and they will match I do it every time saved £100 on oil service my new motor 5 yr service to save this nonsense


----------



## A4Lad (Apr 15, 2012)

As already said. As long as you use a VAT garage, your warranty is held up. YOU DO NOT HAVE TO USE A BMW GARAGE !!!!


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

id_doug said:


> What's included? Is it a timing belt change too?


No belt involved, all BMWs are chain driven.


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

All it is is oil + filter, fuel filter, pollen filter etc, no belts on these... No breakdown cover either... Got it booked in with a local Merc indy atm (£280) but I'm kacking myself about loosing the warranty...


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

id_doug said:


> What's included? Is it a timing belt change too?


They have chains rather than belts and therefore last a lot longer.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

neilb62 said:


> All it is is oil + filter, fuel filter, pollen filter etc, no belts on these... No breakdown cover either... Got it booked in with a local Merc indy atm (£280) but I'm kacking myself about loosing the warranty...


By breakdown I meant the costs not actual cover :lol:

The warranty does state what I said previous so you are fine :thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

slim_boy_fat said:


> No belt involved, all BMWs are chain driven.


That's a bit steep then!


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

DMH-01 said:


> By breakdown I meant the costs not actual cover :lol:
> 
> The warranty does state what I said previous so you are fine :thumb:


Does that include the approved used warranty too?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

neilb62 said:


> Does that include the approved used warranty too?


Yeah :thumb:


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Cheers, will nip into the Merc guy and make sure he gets receipts from BMW.... :thumb:


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Bmw charge a lot for labour.. I need a new rear badge as my current one is corroded.. £30 part (fair enough) + £70 for half hour labour!!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Your getting ripped off.


----------



## CGRD (Jan 9, 2013)

WP-UK said:


> Bmw charge a lot for labour.. I need a new rear badge as my current one is corroded.. £30 part (fair enough) + £70 for half hour labour!!


Your not serious?? I've changed so many badges, only takes 2 mins and I'm not that practical lol. Surely your not going to pay £100 for that.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

That service price is ridiculous! We would charge £245 + vat for that on a 530d

Dealer servicing can be a bit iffy, we have customers that have had RS4's with full Audi history and they have paid £600-£800 for a service, at no point in these services have they changed plugs or the air filter!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Block_Exemption_Regulation_(EU)



> Servicing a new car
> 
> Changes to the BER in 2002 included clauses intended to increase choice when it comes to servicing of a new car. You cannot be obliged e.g. as a condition of warranty, to have your car serviced by a franchised dealer.
> 
> ...


----------



## A4Lad (Apr 15, 2012)

You dont need BMW reciepts. Hold on, I will find a linky 

TA DA ! http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/general-advice/right-to-repair-campaign.html


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Isnt BMW approved used warranty different from standard warranty issued with new cars.


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

liam99 said:


> Isnt BMW approved used warranty different from standard warranty issued with new cars.


It is... that's what I'm worried about....


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Look here here for a better quote.

http://www.maindealerdiscount.com/

Hopefully a dealer is near you, if not try using them as a haggling point.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

liam99 said:


> Isnt BMW approved used warranty different from standard warranty issued with new cars.





neilb62 said:


> It is... that's what I'm worried about....


Mondial who run the approved BMW warranty said to a few guys on E90 post you can still use any VAT registered garage using approved parts.

Any repairs have to be at the main dealer.


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

neilb62 said:


> It is... that's what I'm worried about....


Above info covers car from new example 3years/100,000miles. BMW approved used warranty is abit like any second hand car warranty with get out clauses for example not having it serviced at BMW. Not 100% sure, Its worth double checking


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I don't see the issue, buy a premium badge car and expect premium bills, you won't get ford servicing prices at a BMW dealer. Just find a decent independent, better servicing a still using good quality parts.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

liam99 said:


> BMW approved used warranty is abit like any second hand car warranty with get out clauses for example not having it serviced at BMW. Not 100% sure, Its worth double checking


The BMW warranty is very good actually.

Like I've said as long as the garage is VAT registered and uses genuine parts it is fine (BMW will actually tell you the same thing).

My E46 was always serviced by my local BMW specialist or AMD and I never had any issues when it had warranty work carried out.


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Kerr said:


> Look here here for a better quote.
> 
> http://www.maindealerdiscount.com/
> 
> Hopefully a dealer is near you, if not try using them as a haggling point.


1st one on the list is the Dealer I'm talking about! Going in to talk to them on Monday...


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Look here here for a better quote.
> 
> http://www.maindealerdiscount.com/
> 
> Hopefully a dealer is near you, if not try using them as a haggling point.


Lol. I just tried that out if interest and my closest available dealer was 92 miles away.


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

minimadgriff said:


> That service price is ridiculous! We would charge £245 + vat for that on a 530d
> 
> Dealer servicing can be a bit iffy, we have customers that have had RS4's with full Audi history and they have paid £600-£800 for a service, at no point in these services have they changed plugs or the air filter!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Block_Exemption_Regulation_(EU)


Can you guys reset the service lights on the newer Audi's which have the oil change and inspection counters which works on both mileage and age?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

neilb62 said:


> 1st one on the list is the Dealer I'm talking about! Going in to talk to them on Monday...


How much is the difference?


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Kerr said:


> How much is the difference?


 £160.... It's now worth thinking abut....


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Ian-83 said:


> Can you guys reset the service lights on the newer Audi's which have the oil change and inspection counters which works on both mileage and age?


We certainly can.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

I took my golf in to Ben for the big jobs last year. Very well priced and happy with it. The VW dealer here is expensive and so far have returned the car with a damaged dash and kerbed wheel, and to be honest on my polo I wasn't convinced they did all the work it came back so quick.

I don't care about stamps but I do care about being ripped off.

Fair enough about the warranty and maybe you do have to take one for the team until that runs out but those prices are crazy, same as everywhere else main dealer sadly.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

CGRD said:


> Your not serious?? I've changed so many badges, only takes 2 mins and I'm not that practical lol. Surely your not going to pay £100 for that.


Not a chance! They won't just sell me the badge so I'll look elsewhere


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I stopped using Volvo dealerships for the Volvo servicing due to the prices... The Volvo actually now gets serviced at a Subaru specialist, primarily because when I told them I was doing a lot of the servicing work on my Forester myself their reaction was to give me advice on how to do it, which was very nice of them! And they actually take time to explain the service work they would do, why they would do it and what the cost is and if you don't want something done, you just tell them - not a fan of menu-style servicing which is rather expensive. 

Also, for some things, I find the manufacturers intervals are too long - fuel filter on the S60 is something like every fourth service, I do it *every* service and since doing that have noticed a good 2 - 3mpg improvement on average (which more than pays for the filter on my mileage)... Also a t-belt interval of 105k - I don't think so!! I saw the wear on my belt when it came off for replacement at 70k! So I like a garage where I can discuss the servicing work I want done, and actually chat to the mechanic who's working on my car


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

I've decided to go with the local Merc indy, he's getting BM paperwork for the parts.... :thumb:


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

All good info as my 320d is up for its first service soon...


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I got quotes from my local German specialists and the cheapest I got was only £15 less than the local BMW garage charge.


----------



## zdravo (Oct 12, 2011)

What about dual mass flywheeler?
My work mate has 118d and after half year it got broken. After that, his next car will definitelly be with petrol engine


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

zdravo said:


> What about dual mass flywheeler?
> My work mate has 118d and after half year it got broken. After that, his next car will definitelly be with petrol engine


Petrol cars have dual mass flywheels too.

They are an expensive replacement.


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

Petrol engined cars with DMFs do tend to be those with bigger engines though.


----------



## alfatronics (Mar 6, 2012)

thats cheaper than an alfa romeo.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

zdravo said:


> What about dual mass flywheeler?
> My work mate has 118d and after half year it got broken. After that, his next car will definitelly be with petrol engine


Got 110k out of my Volvo D5's DMF, and only replaced it since the gearbox was out of the car to replace a clutch slave cylinder, kill all birds with one stone... yes they wear, but some manufacturers are bigger offenders than others here


----------

